# I was followed!



## BlackDog4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,
Was up at Wellington Dam National Forest today doing a spot of herping and had that dreadful feeling of something watching me. Anyway I was up on a stone clearing on the side of a hill, looking for reptiles and whatnot, and as I turned around and took two steps down, I stopped just to take in the view, and heard two definite footsteps in the forest to my right. Initially I thought it may have been someone (not sure why someone would be there) but after no reply to my hellos I doubted. I ignored and took a few fast steps down the hill again. I then heard 4 fast footsteps again to my right. At this point I was curious so I threw a stone in that direction but nothing happened. 2 more steps down the hill and I heard 2 steps in the bush. This continued until I was only about 20m. ffrom the side of the road( initially at about 80). When I got back to the car I came to the conclusion that it was either a big goanna or a sasquatch( I watch too much Finding Bigfoot)
. Be aware that the footsteps.were loudsimilar to what a person would make when bushbashing. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on what it could have been


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 29, 2012)

A Wallaby or Bush Turkey, and get of the weed lol


----------



## Khagan (Sep 29, 2012)

It was one of those big cats .


----------



## BlackDog4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wellington is in Collie Sw Wa, I don't think we have Bush Turkeys or wallabies


----------



## Shotta (Sep 29, 2012)

maybe a fox or something
lol what is a sasquatch is'nt that a vegetable??


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 30, 2012)

Nothing to worry about, probably just a shy psychopath. I was up at Walhalla a little while ago, poor-man's camping (too lazy to set up a tent so I slept in my car like a hobo), got up for a toilet break in the middle of the night and felt like someone/something was watching me. It was pitch black and I'd only grabbed the little LED torch to make sure I didn't stub my toes on anything, so I couldn't see squat, so I called the dog over, he came right over to me, hackles up, growling real softly at something off in the scrub. Scared the crap out of me! Straight back to the car, no more wee-breaks for me!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 30, 2012)

Often a roo sounds like a biped. The way the step sort of front feet back feet, sounds much the same as a yowie. They move this way when moving slowly instead of hopping. And when you walk they walk, when you stop they stop. Very off putting


----------



## TheReptileben (Sep 30, 2012)

just your friendly neighbourhood murderer


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 30, 2012)

TheReptileben said:


> just your friendly neighbourhood murderer



No, you are wrong...It is your friendly neighbourhood spider man COMING TO KILL YOU! :twisted:


----------



## Braidotti (Sep 30, 2012)

Yowie


----------



## Snotty (Sep 30, 2012)

Just guessing but it sounds exactly like mongrel dogs (mixed dingo bitsa bitsa and some poodle or whatever) to me. I have had a few run ins with them over the years and it sounds exactly the same. Not sure about the West Coast but on the East Coast when you are by yourself they are not that uncommon. Generally hanging back about 20-30yards checking you out. All the larger natives tend to either be very quiet or bolt.

Of course it could have just been the garden variety nutter who turn up in the bush also. Personally I prefer dealing with the dogs compared to them.


----------



## jonez (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry it was me...


----------



## BlackDog4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Would a goanna behave like this as I have seen some big ones 2m+ in the area, otherwise it could have been an Aussie Panther or some other rare creature.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 30, 2012)

BlackDog4 said:


> Wellington is in Collie Sw Wa, I don't think we have Bush Turkeys or wallabies




Being in Collie explains it. Could be any number of things or weirdo's out that way. Even the reptiles are scared to come out such as my herping experience there is concerned.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Are you sure it wasn't an echo of your own footsteps


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 30, 2012)

Nah guys your all wrong, it was probably just Slender man


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds like every urban legend / horror movie . Strange noises in the bush ; call out , throw stones , sprain ankle , go upstairs or outside . Why do people always temp fate ? Just get in the car , lock the doors and leave . Unless you are Chuck Norris of course ;]


----------



## Rach85 (Sep 30, 2012)

Elapidae1 hit the nail on the head I reckon. you were in Collie haha


----------



## vicherps (Sep 30, 2012)

could have been anything but you got to be careful there are some sickos out there and they will take advantage of the vulnerable. I'm getting a bit to big to be seen as a readily "easy target" but if anyone gets ambushed by surprise and injures themselves by falling in a bad way anyone would be stuffed. It is also a different ball game if one has a knife or even worse a gun.


----------



## Badass_Beardies (Sep 30, 2012)

just another Milat.


----------



## BlackDog4 (Oct 1, 2012)

I told my cousin about this and he said it was probably a wild pig, or bigfoot.


----------



## WomaBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> Nah guys your all wrong, it was probably just Slender man



Yeah, did you see a guy without a face onya way in ?


----------



## Umbral (Oct 1, 2012)

jonez said:


> Sorry it was me...


I can vouch for that, I've been stalking Jonez for weeks and he was following you.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 1, 2012)

Slender man walks on tentacles so it wouldnt sound like footsteps lol


----------



## jonez (Oct 1, 2012)

Umbral said:


> I can vouch for that, I've been stalking Jonez for weeks and he was following you.


And the plot thickens!!!


----------



## whyme (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like that scene out of Tenacious D, The pick of destiny, with Jack Black. Did you eat any strange mushrooms? ;D


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 2, 2012)

vicherps said:


> could have been anything but you got to be careful there are some sickos out there and they will take advantage of the vulnerable. I'm getting a bit to big to be seen as a readily "easy target" but if anyone gets ambushed by surprise and injures themselves by falling in a bad way anyone would be stuffed. It is also a different ball game if one has a knife or even worse a gun.



One thing that has always confused me though is that people say "beware of the sickos/psychos/crazy people" when I say I'm going camping in the middle of nowhere with just my dog. I get that there are unsavoury people around, and people who like to prey on other people. But why would those people be hanging around in the scrub in the middle of nowhere? In a dark alley in a city at night I can understand, but honestly "I'm going to hang out in the bush in the middle of the night just on the off chance that someone else happens to be occupying the same patch of scrub as me so I can murder/dismember them" seems like a bit of a long shot to me.


----------



## Snotty (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't say I have come across the psycho types but have had a few odd experiences all the same. It is always an awkward moment when you walk around the corner and some dude is naked going for it like an egg beater out in the sun. (Brisbane Water NP and Townsville Pallaranda). Noosa nudists everywhere, although to be fair I do have some good memories of my gf of the time there also, so cannot claim innocence either. And in general it always looks sus when you accidentally hit an unkown nudist/whatever hangout kitted out in camo with a bunch of camera gear. A couple of times I have also had the "turn around and walk away mate" when coming across some bush and jungle "gardening projects". Although tense to start (understatement) those guys have actually been quite cool and helpful once they checked me out, even once pointing out some nesting parrots for me. Then there are still a few hermit types about also who are wary but again ok once they figure out you are ok and often welcome the chat.

So no bad experiences as such in the bush but then I have always been very clear upfront to people what I am doing which I think makes a big difference. I suppose most that are out in the bush like being there so there is always some common ground, the worst that have ever happened is having my kit searched and people wanting to see what was on my cameras. Even the weirder ones have generally been helpful. Definitely some awkward moments though. In a dark lane in the cities it is fairly predictable stuff and generally more unpleasant and dangerous.


----------

